# NZ government funded pro-vaping website



## Adephi (11/6/19)

https://vapingfacts.health.nz/

Not only do they kick our "butts" in sports but they make us look like we are still in the stone ages when it comes to smoking/vaping laws.

If a government has this attitude towards vaping I really wouldn't mind a bit of regulation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi (11/6/19)

And a news article with a video

"A new website launched by the Government to provide "clear and credible" information about vaping versus smoking aims to help New Zealand be smokefree by 2025."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/6/19)

Fantastic website and contents. No BS & politics - straight up facts and information.
Kudos to them!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

